# Σας αφήνω. Πάω να διδάξω ελληνικά.



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Στο edufire.com. Προς 50 δολάρια την ώρα. Προς το παρόν, υπάρχουν μόνο 4 δάσκαλοι στα ελληνικά. Πρέπει να φτιάξω το προφίλ μου πριν γίνουν περισσότεροι.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11429&subid=2&tag=8777&pubid=1100451


----------

